# Miller's Lab



## danalec99 (Dec 26, 2006)

I got an invitation to open an account with the Miller's Lab (parent company of Mpix.com). Does anyone here have an account with them? Any pro/cons to share?

Thanks.


----------



## AprilRamone (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been printing with them for almost a year now and I really like them.  The only cons I have are that there's always a minimum order of $10 but they don't charge for shipping so that makes sense.  Although the photographer who told me about them said that she didn't turn in enough orders and they started charging shipping for her.  I have no idea how much you have to be ordering so that they continue to send your orders for free.
They always do good quality work though. 
I also think that their proofs are overpriced as well as their pricing for 4x6" so I still order those elsewhere.  
They had an awesome turn-around during the Xmas season as well.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 30, 2006)

Min $10 order is not at all a problem here.

Is there a difference in print quality when compared to Mpix?


----------



## AprilRamone (Dec 31, 2006)

I only ordered from Mpix once and from what I remember it wasn't bad.  But, Millers has a TON more options when it comes to what kind of surface you want for your photos.  I'd say it's at least as good and probably better.  Take that with a grain of salt though since I only printed through Mpix one time!


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 1, 2007)

Guess I'll give it a shot!

Thanks so much for the input.


----------



## jrollins (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used Mpix once, but I mainly use H&H Color Labs and I haven't been disappointed yet.  I've also used CPQ and had mostly good results.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 5, 2007)

jrollins said:


> I've used Mpix once, but I mainly use H&H Color Labs and I haven't been disappointed yet.  I've also used CPQ and had mostly good results.


Thanks so much for those leads!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 6, 2007)

WHCC for me. I've been amazed at how consistant the quality has been and how fast the prints arrive. :thumbsup:


----------

